
Show HN: Vendure – an open-source, headless e-commerce framework - s_severus
https://github.com/vendure-ecommerce/vendure
======
loris32
I based my ecommerce project (in production since 5 months without issues!) on
this and found it very well structured, full-featured and flexible for all the
use cases I faced so far! I chose it over other headless ecommerce projects
because I think it really has potential to become a very popular frontend-
agnostic platform to develop modern ecommerce systems.

Very easy to extend it with a flexible plugin-system, I think right now it's
the best option in the node environment.

------
oncode
I'm currently developing a shop with Vendure and Sapper as storefront and the
experience has been really good so far. I choose Vendure because of the easy
setup, the structure and how stable it works. Sometimes I'm a little bit stuck
with the documentation, but the demo projects are really helpful and the
author responds very fast on Slack. :-) Thank you for your awesome work!

------
s_severus
Author here!

I've been working on Vendure pretty much full-time for almost 2 years now. You
can read more about the background & motivation for the project here:
[https://www.vendure.io/blog/2019/02/introducing-
vendure/](https://www.vendure.io/blog/2019/02/introducing-vendure/)

Thanks for taking a look :)

